# Beretta PX4 Compact Carry



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

At the NRA convention in Louisville Beretta has a new PX4 Compact Carry on display and being a PX4 Compact owner I have to say I was impressed. Although I'm not a big fan of Cerakote this pistol is quite attractive. The single and double action was the best I've ever felt on a PX4. Per the Beretta rep these should become available late summer.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I see one in the near future.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, many people online are looking forward to one.

I have a regular PX4 compact already, though... So, I don't plan to pick up another. If I didn't have one already, I'd probably buy one


----------



## racer (Feb 27, 2016)

get comp triger unit from optics /safetylevers and slide catsh stealth from beretta /blug for right side slide catsh and steel triger from brownelss /talon gribs then if u need chance front sight all this under 220.00.carry runs for 860 to over 1000.00 triger is polished big deal u can do it so ceracoat i dont like it any way ..i got almost nib compact for 365$ with two mags so thenu get one mag 36$ litle ower 600 and u have our langdon carry thats what i did ..racer


----------



## racer (Feb 27, 2016)

i also have full sice f i converted stealth /g find out u can replace hammer release like i did on my 92fs with spacer from brownells so ucan carry lock and cocked just need but org pall and spring back for safetu lever assembly /also have da only storm and chance ftiger unit from f series to it so now no safety or decocker but da sa works fine and u can carry lke da or coked for single and lover hammer with thum is lifw wondefull with all diffrent ways to play with our stor and noqw u can make 92 decoker only too wau beretta bower racer


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

racer said:


> i also have full sice f i converted stealth /g find out u can replace hammer release like i did on my 92fs with spacer from brownells so ucan carry lock and cocked just need but org pall and spring back for safetu lever assembly /also have da only storm and chance ftiger unit from f series to it so now no safety or decocker but da sa works fine and u can carry lke da or coked for single and lover hammer with thum is lifw wondefull with all diffrent ways to play with our stor and noqw u can make 92 decoker only too wau beretta bower racer


Translation into English?


----------



## racer (Feb 27, 2016)

i ques u are the smart one and get sticky with gramma not everybody have segreteary .play nice dude i see our pixture on our profile some get smarts some looks we can still try play together nice.thanks was wonderink about thin layer material on px4 9mm compact slide under front sight i have 3 of them i (try found one with no proplem ) maybe all same so when u take sight off you see thru slide parely covering both sides any ideas .as i statet i have no hole any of my full side storms.


----------



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

Took the PX4 CC out and it was probably the best pistol I have ever shot. Extremely soft recoil, accurate, the front sight screams, mag release is very friendly, and feels really good in my hand. Shot 200 rounds total of Freedom Munitions, Federal JHP, Speer Gold Dot and no problem.

Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------

